# I now have a bit of Blarneys history



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What a sad start in life he had....glad he is in good hands now. Give him a kiss in his little Blarney nose from me.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

awww poor Blarney...glad hes with you now!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Is it true the Irish don't like dogs? I didn't get that impression at all when I was there on a bicycle tour. In any case, so glad that Blarney is in a happy home now.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He may have not had the best start in life but he will have the best life from here on out with you and Ray. And of course his beautiful sisters.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Blarney sure picked a good home to be adopted by. How much spoiling can one little boy take?????:

His history is so sad, but I know you and Ray will make up for it.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What an interesting rescue story. I'm glad Blarney found his way to your isle and has a wonderful new home and start in life!


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

Thank you so much for helping this boy. I didn't think that a country would be anti-doggish, but I guess when you're limited on space strays are not welcomed. I learn something new every day.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Is it true the Irish don't like dogs? I didn't get that impression at all when I was there on a bicycle tour. In any case, so glad that Blarney is in a happy home now.


I am sure they don't i have some friends in Ireland and they have rescue dogs and the Irish Retriever Rescue where Daisy and Charlie came from that lady Sandie is Irish and she rescue's them.
But i don't understand how he was just left and no-one helped him he must have been freezing cold as it was November time 
I once saw a dog in a bus shelter when i drove by it was so frightend fireworks had frightend it i stopped and put it in my car no way could i have left that dog there.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

So good you got a bit of info, he really has landed on his paws with you Maggie!

Harry is from Ireland also...the rescue we got Harry from regularly ship dogs over to find them homes, Harry would undoubtedly be put to sleep had he not come over...I googled the 'pound' he came from and it was not nice. I have no idea why Ireland has so much more of a problem with strays than we do...and we have a big enough problem of our own but seem to be able to home them more easily. Its strange, I wonder why?? It would be hard to think of a dog being left for that long in this country...I don't really think Ive ever seen a proper stray before, the only loose dog I have ever seen got out of a garden and I knew who's it was instantly!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Emma&Tilly said:


> So good you got a bit of info, he really has landed on his paws with you Maggie!
> 
> Harry is from Ireland also...the rescue we got Harry from regularly ship dogs over to find them homes, Harry would undoubtedly be put to sleep had he not come over...I googled the 'pound' he came from and it was not nice. I have no idea why Ireland has so much more of a problem with strays than we do...and we have a big enough problem of our own but seem to be able to home them more easily. Its strange, I wonder why?? It would be hard to think of a dog being left for that long in this country...I don't really think Ive ever seen a proper stray before, the only loose dog I have ever seen got out of a garden and I knew who's it was instantly!


I hope to go to Ireland within the next year or so with my caravan Ray is worried we may land up with more dogs :uhoh:.
But at least they told me Blarney has a thing about male dogs but i found that out the hard way but :crossfing now he is off the lead he is a lot better and he loves my girls he won't stop kissing Daisy.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Poor Blarney .. he had a rough start to life, but he is in great hands now


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes it is good to know a little bit of history about Blarney. 'The Blarney stone'. Hey maybe thats why he is forever kissing Daisy!! Fancy laying outside a hotel for THREE nights before someone did something about it. Unbelievable really. I like Emma have never seen a true stray, onlt the ones that are lost and do belong to someone. I think there are probably big dog lovers in Ireland too but just a portion of them (like here) that just don't hold them in the same regard as we do.
Good job dogs live for the moment. Blarney wont be dwelling on his past but enjoying every moment spent with you. And so he should.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

twinny41 said:


> Yes it is good to know a little bit of history about Blarney. 'The Blarney stone'. Hey maybe thats why he is forever kissing Daisy!! Fancy laying outside a hotel for THREE nights before someone did something about it. Unbelievable really. I like Emma have never seen a true stray, onlt the ones that are lost and do belong to someone. I think there are probably big dog lovers in Ireland too but just a portion of them (like here) that just don't hold them in the same regard as we do.
> Good job dogs live for the moment. Blarney wont be dwelling on his past but enjoying every moment spent with you. And so he should.


I liked that about the Blarney stone and Blarney kissing Daisy very good Patsy


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

It's hard to imagine a dog laying outside for 3 days and no-one does anything, but is that a case of "someone else will do something?". Whatever, Blarney is now set for life and that is the important thing.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

goldensmum said:


> It's hard to imagine a dog laying outside for 3 days and no-one does anything, but is that a case of "someone else will do something?". Whatever, Blarney is now set for life and that is the important thing.


He sure is Jan apart from not liking other male dogs :no: but i hope we are making progress with that issue he is a lovely dog he tries so hard to please you his little stubby tail goes 19 to the dozen


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Maggie, I am so glad you got some background on Blarney. It really helps knowing what their life was like before being rescued.
Give Blarney and the Girls Kisses & Hugs from us!
June


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Good boy*

Well this weekend he has been very good off the lead came back when called  and he kissed my friends dog Max another Golden (male) throught the gate we were all shocked so :crossfing as he normanly hates males :uhoh:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

is max the older gentleman who had a stroke last year? I wonder if Blarney knows he is older and that is why he accepts him?

It sounds like things are going great with Blarney and that is fantastic.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> is max the older gentleman who had a stroke last year? I wonder if Blarney knows he is older and that is why he accepts him?
> 
> It sounds like things are going great with Blarney and that is fantastic.


He sure is but Blarney did growl at home the other week :uhoh: but today he was so good so :crossfing and Max is doing so well he runs to catch up with my girls,


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Maggie, how nice you've heard about some of Blarney's background. I'm sure it makes him even more extra special to you and Ray (and all of us!). What's most important for him though is that he is getting so much love and attention now and for the rest of his life with you...!!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

tanyac said:


> Maggie, how nice you've heard about some of Blarney's background. I'm sure it makes him even more extra special to you and Ray (and all of us!). What's most important for him though is that he is getting so much love and attention now and for the rest of his life with you...!!!


He certainly will Tanya he was good again this morning he met Max out on our walk this morning and gave him another kiss  i think and hope once he gets to know other dogs he will be ok we don't know if maybe he was attacked by another male dog when he was on the streets and he thinks he has to defend himself all the time.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

that's the luck of the Irish for you, he certainly dropped on when he found you and Ray. He's one lucky pup !!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Nice to have a little history on Blarney even if its not good poor little chap but bless he has come on in leaps and bounds in such a short time, and nice he gave Max a little kiss and great to hear Max is doing well.


----------

